# DryFlow Air Filter on Lingenfelter CAI



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

When I bought my '06 GTO, about 9 months ago, it already had a Lingenfelter CAI on it. I don't know when that was installed, or if/how long since the last time the air filter was cleaned/replaced. I've put about 5k miles on it (28,500 total on the car), and I'm noticing some dust and debris build-up on the air filter. I was planning to clean it, or replace it with one from Lingenfelter's site, when I discovered some talk of filters that do not require oil and are supposedly more effective at removing smaller particles. I found this thread, which includes the link to http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/partdetails/AEM/Intakes/Air_Filters/Dryflow/9274, where these filters can be purchased.

So, I have a few questions. Are any of you using a DryFlow filter on your GTO? How has it compared to a s&b/oiled filter for performance, longevity, and maintenance? In particular, have any of you replaced a Lingenfelter filter with one of these? Which design and size or part number did you use? Lacking that, how do I determine if I need a round, short neck 5" - 8" - 9", oval, or if any of these will even fit my CAI?

Thanks,
John


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

Something else you might want to consider is using a dual-layer Uni foam filter, instead of a typical oiled cotton gauze cone-type filter. There's a coarse red outer sock, and a denser gray inner sock. Just figure out the inlet diameter of the filter, overall length, and diameter, and see if Uni has something close to that in their universal filter listings:

Universal Air Filters

I have a 2007 Saturn Sky, and used two Uni dual-layer filters on the CAI setup that I'm running. These filters still need to be "oiled", but I just use a can of regular cooking spray (don't use olive oil spray, it's WAY too slippery!). I usually spray the outer sock (don't soak it, just enough to make it wet), massage the oil into the inner sock, then roll it around in a paper towel to remove any excess oil. Let it dry for about an hour, roll it in a paper towel again, then install. 










From my experience in using these Uni dual layer filters on cars and motorcycles, they seem to flow more air, without any decrease in filtering ability. Plus, they're a LOT cheaper than just about any other aftermarket filter out there. For example, those two Uni filters I'm using on my Sky cost about $24 each. Another added plus is these filters are somewhat "flexible", in that they can conform a little bit to fit inside a confined space, which most cone-type filters can't do. I'd remove the Lingenfelter filter, measure the inside diamemter, then measure the inside dimensions of that heat shield area, to get an idea of diameter and overall length. Look at the dual layer filter listings at the Uni website, and see what's available. The main limiting factor will be the inside diameter, so see what diameter and overall length are available with that ID, both straight and angled. 

Just wanted to pass along another option...


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I've never heard of those. Can they be cleaned, or are they just meant to be replaced? How long do they last between cleanings/replacements, compared to cone filters?
Thanks for the info, socal


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

GoatNoob said:


> I've never heard of those. Can they be cleaned, or are they just meant to be replaced? How long do they last between cleanings/replacements, compared to cone filters?
> Thanks for the info, socal


They're VERY easy to clean, just dunk them in a bucket of warm soapy water, squeeze, repeat until they look clean, then rinse them off with clean water. Once they're dry, reoil them, dry off the excess, install, simple. They're very similar to oiled gauze cone filters like K&N as far as cleaning and replacement intervals. I had to replace one of the Unis I had on my Sky due to some kind of rodent chewing on it, lol, but that was easy. Went down to the local motorcycle parts store (Cycle Gear), gave them the Uni part number I needed (6300AST), and had the replacement in a couple of days. 

For the money, I think they're a great alternative to the oiled gauze type filters that are so common out there. They filter just as well, if not better, are less expensive, can fit in some places a cone filter can't, etc. Here's a couple more pics of these Uni filters that I've on some of my other cars:

1997 Saturn SC. In this application, I removed the stock airbox, put a PVC elbow at the end of the airbox outlet hose, and attached a Uni filter on the end:









1988 Jeep Comanche pickup. This is a good example of the filter being flexible enough to fit inside a confined space. Even though it looks like it won't fit, the filter can be squeezed and moved slightly to fit inside the airbox. In this application, I drilled a 2" hole in the bottom of the airbox, and routed a fresh air hose from underneath the bumper:


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I will definitely consider going that route. Thanks, again, socal 

I'm still hoping to find someone who can give an experienced opinion about the dryflow filters for comparison to the common cone-type oiled filters and/or the uni foam oiled filters.


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

I replaced my K & N filter with an AEM Dryflo and its working great. Had to cut the tube about 2 inches in to fit, but no big deal. Also, the AEM is a lot bigger than the K & N, better filtering ? K & N was clogging my MAF. No more oil fililters for me. She growls a little bit more too, which is cool. The cleaning process seems to be easier also. Go with the AEM, if you ask me


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A filter type changing the engine sound? Every heard of the placebo effect? There's nothing wrong with oiled filters. Any problems are because they are oiled too much. It's pretty easy to do it right but to be sure just lay the filter on a bath towel in the sun for an afternoon and any excess will wick off into the towel. There should be no way that a filter with under 30k is worn out and may not even really need cleaning. As they get "dirty" they are actually filtering smaller and smaller particles.


----------

